
Creating Objective-C and C++ Packages Using Swift Package Manager - aciid
http://ankit.im/swift/2016/05/21/creating-objc-cpp-packages-with-swift-package-manager/
======
netheril96
Can the package contains no swift code? Then I can retrofit it as my C++
package manager.

~~~
kennywinker
I think it'd need at very minimum the Swift code in the Package.swift file,
but that's probably it.

------
magnumkarter
I'm curious about how this can integrate with other build systems like CMake,
ninja and GYP. Also, I wonder if this could be the groundwork for a clang
(obj-c, c++) build system

------
vkjv
Substack did a similar thing with NPM, but for C.

[https://github.com/substack/dotc](https://github.com/substack/dotc)

